# FUMC list of selected candidates?



## LybaLyba (Jul 28, 2011)

When will the merit list of fumc be announced?

Somebody told me it was displayed, but when I checked on the site it wasnt there??

Any news guys? #baffled


----------



## lite_lord (Jul 15, 2011)

I called them 2 days ago and they said on 3rd nov or 4th...


----------



## aamna_younus (Mar 11, 2010)

it is there ...... press the 'results' button


----------



## energetic (Nov 19, 2010)

It will be dispalyed on 4th november 2011 on their website. wishing every one good luck


----------



## aamna_younus (Mar 11, 2010)

nooo.it is there since 1st november ....i saw it


----------



## abubaker9696 (Oct 24, 2011)

the list of selected candidates is out for fumc best ov luck everyone  go and click the results column and u will find it


----------



## Saad99 (Jul 28, 2011)

Salam, i had an aggregte score of 75% in uhs and also applied on a reserved seat for the wards of retired army personnel in FUMC. I dont have my name on the lists, how can i find out about the minimum score that was required to be in the list? And how many lists does FUMC usually have?


----------



## aamna_younus (Mar 11, 2010)

neither do i have my name in it...i have 76.77%#shocked


----------



## Saad99 (Jul 28, 2011)

aamna_younus said:


> neither do i have my name in it...i have 76.77%#shocked


Yea, i heard that the merit isn't so high in Fumc.
So do u know about the number of merit lists?


----------



## abubaker9696 (Oct 24, 2011)

last year there were 7 lists for fumc confirmed so u all hav a fair chance


----------



## lite_lord (Jul 15, 2011)

When will be the 2nd list come?


----------



## Saad99 (Jul 28, 2011)

abubaker9696 said:


> last year there were 7 lists for fumc confirmed so u all hav a fair chance


7!#shocked 
Bro you're an angel, you just helped me get over the depression.#cool #laugh


----------



## abubaker9696 (Oct 24, 2011)

yeah last year there were 7 coz i maself saw each ov the 7 listz  and hopefully second list will b out after 11th nov i guess..


----------



## aamna_younus (Mar 11, 2010)

for the first list merit is 81%


----------



## aamna_younus (Mar 11, 2010)

yup there were 7 list....last came in January and if you are in the first 200 ppl you have a chance.


----------



## LybaLyba (Jul 28, 2011)

aamna_younus said:


> yup there were 7 list....last came in January and if you are in the first 200 ppl you have a chance.


Aamna what's your merit number? #happy 

By the way, I think I've met you....lol #rofl


----------



## aamna_younus (Mar 11, 2010)

248. fumc

you met me in imdc?am i r8/


----------



## Saad99 (Jul 28, 2011)

And how can you find out your merit no. of Fumc?


----------



## LybaLyba (Jul 28, 2011)

aamna_younus said:


> 248. fumc
> 
> you met me in imdc?am i r8/


Hahah yes you're right #happy 

how did you know that? #baffled


----------



## LybaLyba (Jul 28, 2011)

Saad99 said:


> And how can you find out your merit no. of Fumc?


Call them or visit the college? I asked them and mine is way to far #sad


----------



## aamna_younus (Mar 11, 2010)

yes ...... call them


----------



## saim_ali56 (May 3, 2012)

whats the cut off merit of fumc for last year?


----------

